# Any ideas about what this is?



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry this is the only pic I could get. Reading the number on the ST it looks like 1200 but this bike is too old to be an aluminum bike. 
I thought maybe T200 but that would be a tandem. Any of you Trek guru able to offer me some help? Thanks


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks like a 1988 or so Trek 1200 aluminum frame.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

202cycle said:


> It looks like a 1988 or so Trek 1200 aluminum frame.


Yep, spot on.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah, I think you might be right, bonded Aluminium. Has different colored decals from most pictures I can find but that might be a Japanese release I guess, I'll keep looking. Thanks.


----------

